# Guanacaste wood from Costa Rica



## Mark Mayo (Jan 27, 2011)

Has anyone else used this wood. It is like a very wild walnut with swirls of darker color.

Here is the raw wood









and here is what I made with it









The box was not stained only finished with several coats of oil-based wipe on poly.


*Be careful - this stuff has natural chemicals that are harsh to your respiratory system when you work it!*


----------



## hilltopper46 (Feb 27, 2010)

OK, I'll ask - what's IN the box? I'd love to see the inside of it.

Beautiful wood, by the way.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

http://www.routerforums.com/introductions/26274-i-build-fishing-tackle-boxes.html

========



hilltopper46 said:


> OK, I'll ask - what's IN the box? I'd love to see the inside of it.
> 
> Beautiful wood, by the way.


----------



## Mark Mayo (Jan 27, 2011)

Not my wife's head or baby (from Seven)

Here is the whole box


----------

